# Pit Bull Information Breakdown



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

Sharing an article I wrote about my experience with my pit bull. Some information breakdown, but mainly me talking about my thoughts. Take some of it with a grain of salt... All photos of the Pit Bull are of my 2 year old American Pit Bull Terrier. Others are royalty free photos.

The Pit Bull Terrier | SpaceInMyHelmet


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There aren't different types of pit bulls. You may want to do more research before promoting an article full of misinformation.
There is only one pit bull. The American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

Wrong. Pit Bull is the common name for a type of dog. There's loads of information out there on this. Why is it that you believe it's only the "American Pit Bull Terrier"? lol How about instead of saying someone has misinformation, you back up your claims with proper information, otherwise it's invalid. Just saying..


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Garbage article.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

Thought this was a forum about Pit Bulls, not a bunch of negativity. Came to the wrong place apparently.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

MikeG;1536346 Came to the wrong place apparently.[/QUOTE said:


> Glad it's apparent. Thats that then.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and do some research like EckoMac kindly suggested. Open your eyes and mind and get over the media stereotype bullcrap.
> 
> Joe


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You're preaching to the choir bruh! You did a great job with your references and your writing skills are fantastic! Too bad you used google and wiki for the details. You got some of it right but for the most part, you are just adding to the common misconceptions of the breeds. Mac is right about being only 1 dog breed known as the American pit bull terrier. You are wrong.... Just because you read it on the internet doesn't make it fact. You have been sucked in by the media and their fantasy and fake knowledge they shove down the throats of the ignorant public. We are here to educate, the truth, the part of being a responsible dog owner that we take very serious. No fluff or bs, just the truth


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

I apologize for being incorrect.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey don't sweat it, good thing you came here with that enthusiasm. We'd be glad to help you get it right so you can help advocate the real deal. The Lord knows the breeds need the help getting it out there the correct way. Stick around, ask questions, read a lot. You will have an army behind you to help you


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

Much appreciated, Dave. Updated the article with the correction. I did my best to get the right information, but a lot of information out there claims an AMSTAF, Bully, etc. can also be called a pit bull. Thanks for being kind. Was a little thrown off by the harsh negativity by some.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

We take it very serious! We realize you put a lot of effort into it, not your fault that info out there is not accurate. I can't wait to see what's next, you are very talented .
I know that "gopitbull" can be deceiving but once you get here you soon realize the name attracts the ones who need educating the most. The term pit bull does cover a gambit of breeds according to the Mis information available all over the inter web. This is one place that gets it right


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you very much. I wish I came across you guys first before posting that article. Appreciate your feedback. Again, thanks for your kind words.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

MikeG said:


> Thank you very much. I wish I came across you guys first before posting that article. Appreciate your feedback. Again, thanks for your kind words.


What I appreciate is your willingness to accept correction and adjust your thinking. No need for an apology. Let's start over, welcome to the forum. Hope you stick around and spend some time reading and asking any questions you might have. There is a wealth of information here with folks willing to share their knowledge and time.

Joe


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I appreciate your willingness to learn. There's still some misinformation in this article.



> It's true that pit bulls have attacked humans, but the only ones who do are the ones trained that way.


Wrong, and statements like this really irk me. Most "Pit Bulls" in the media that attack people are family dogs. They are not trained or encouraged to be aggressive. The truth is they are not Pit Bulls at all, they are poorly bred mutts with genetic temperament instabilities. Some are poorly supervised with children, or have their buttons pushed day in and day out, but that still does not excuse their aggressive response. Some dogs are just wired wrong. We need to stop with the "it's all in how you raise them" bullshit. Genetics count too.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

I wasn't speaking about mutts, I was speaking about "Pit Bulls". If the media gets the dog breed wrong, that's on them. Of course if you harass a dog day in and day out they're eventually going to snap, regardless the breed. What I was saying is it's not in a "Pit Bulls" nature to attack humans. I should have generalized more about them attacking humans, I was only using an example... 
I'm not sure why you feel putting blame on someone who raises their dog poorly as bullshit. Raising anything poorly is in fact bullshit, and that person would have to take responsibility. Thankfully a dog can always be corrected by proper care and training.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Okay, but how many actual APBTs are doing these maulings? Slim to none. 
How many of the mutts doing these maulings are trained to be aggressive, as you've stated? Slim to none. They are, for the most part, loving family dogs.

You are correct that APBTs should not be human aggressive. The problem is not APBTs, it's people indiscriminately breeding bull breed mutts with little regard to temperament and overall health. 

And no, a dog can not "always" be corrected. Like I said, some are just genetically unstable, and this is most frequently due to poor breeding.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

I was never the one mentioning "mutts", yet, you keep misconstrued what I'm saying. 

If a dog can not "always" be corrected because it's completely genetically unstable, a person can usually see that from the dogs mannerisms. A lot of the problems are due to the owner not taking good care, EX: walking your dog often. Giving it loving attention.

My dog was actually attacked badly by another American Pit Bull Terrier. I got hurt a bit trying to stop the attack. That owner had his dog on a rope, not a leash, and it had no collar. On top of that, he said he hadn't walked his dog in a year. 

Anyway, I get the impression that you want to be angry or something. Not sure why you're arguing with such hostility. You need to work on your communication skills. And learn to take things with a grain of salt. Besides, this is a forum about a breed we're all supposed to love, not a place to hate on others and argue, sheesh.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Lol, what? I'm not angry or hostile in the slightest. Don't be oversensitive. 

I was commenting on the quote I got from your website in my initial comment, which states that only Pit Bulls trained to fight attack humans. Considering an hour ago you thought all bull breeds were Pit Bulls, and your article was based on that incorrect information, I'm clarifying that APBTs are not the dogs responsible for the attacks, and the reason for the dogs carrying out these attacks is not that which you claimed. All relevant to your article...


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

Again, you misconstrued what I said. You are taking thing's way too literally. I really wish you wouldn't misrepresent what I'm saying. You're clearly not understanding, and in return are trying to change what I have said. I never said "only pit bulls trained to fight attack humans." I have no idea why you are trying to misrepresent what I said. That is not a direct quote. The direct quote is "Because of this, when a pit bull does go for an attack, it often goes after another dog unless its been specifically trained to go after people." I'm done arguing with your nonsense. If you're too daft to understand simple English, that's your problem. Stop trying to tell me what I said, I know exactly what I said. I can't help it if you don't understand. 

What's funny is you claim that just because the dog is a "pit bull" they will never EVER attack humans. A dog is a dog, a domesticated animal. But, you know what, if you want to continue being butt hurt about my article, then go ahead, continue on. It's a blog, so if anyone is oversensitive, it's you.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

No man, a dog is not a dog! The apbt has been bred for 200 years to NOT be human aggressive. In the pit, they were handled by humans and those who have turned or bit the handler were culled. Therefore HA apbt's wouldn't exist... Until they are bred to an unstable, poorly bred dog which no longer would be an apbt, just a mutt or a bully breed mix. Be patient, we're with ya not against ya. Forget everything you have learned from Google and the media, start over. When you are ready we have all the historical stuff tucked away from the public, that may explain it to you for real.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Okay, for one, I did literally copy that quote word for word from your website. So don't claim I'm making it up when it's right there for all to see.










Second, when did I claim an APBT will never attack humans? I didn't. I said the chances of the attacks shown in the MEDIA being done by APBTs are slim to none. Which is true.

You came here spreading misinformation and got upset when you were wrong. Glad you realized that initially, but since it seemed like you were willing to learn, I pointed out another bit of false info. No need to get so worked up about it.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

I will make more corrections to the article.

I don't get upset when I'm wrong, I get upset when people are rude. There are ways to communicate properly with people.

I understand APBTs were bread to not be human aggressive. But people still have trained them as guard dogs 




It seems a bit far fetched that an APBT wouldn't snap from an abusive upbringing, isolation, etc. just because i'ts an APBT. I will make more corrections to the article.

I was a bit thrown off by the reaction of people on here considering it was a forum about pit bull articles.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I'm glad you will correct it. I was not being rude, I think you you were the one who misinterpreted my comments. The thing about commenting online is that tone can be hard to read. Perhaps next time if you have an issue with what you're reading, you can ask the person to clarify their meaning, rather than jumping down their throats and throwing out insults, eh? 

The members of this forum are welcoming and knowledgeable. We are all here for the same reason: we love Pit Bulls and bull breeds. So that is why we try so hard to keep misinformation out and correct information in. 

The dog in that video is not an APBT.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

There are two types of false information spread around about ApBT's today: misinformation and disinformation. 
The first comes by way of the OP---total neophytes who know nothing of the breed first hand, according to traditional standards. 
For the traditional ApBT gamedog is the only real ApBT. 
Disinformation is the deliberate lying about the breed as the media did years ago to get matching to be illegal. 
They made up so called training methods used to make these dogs fighters. Then, they were read by total idiots who believed them, and the abuse is still going on today. 

Recently I read the dumbest book ever on the ApBT, by one Ashley Milan. She needs to retire and never write on this breed again. 
Besides that her grammar sucks. She is about the dumbest author I ever read on the breed. 
Title of the book is Truth About the American Pit Bull Terrier or something close to that. 
Authors like this should be illegal, freedom of speech be damned in this case. 
The more stupid authors write about the breed, the dumber younger generations of "pity" bull owners get. 

Lol this OP's article cracked me up though. He should grow a pair and learn what real game dogs are like and get some thick skin. 
Anyone who gets offended so easily has no business even claiming to own an ApBT.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

The thing with asynchronous communication is you should more thoughtfully choose your words, or you just come across as a jerk. I had no intention of pissing people off with my article. No, I'm not a purist with an American Pit Bull, but if you lived where I do, these dogs are everywhere, and they need to be adopted or they'll be put down. So of course they're most likely mixed with others. Though everywhere you go, they call it a "Pit Bull" since it mainly has "pit bull" blood in it. 

Dave seems to be the only one so far I've dealt with who knows how to communicate properly. I never argued facts with you guys. I am open ears, but instead I get comments like yours "He should grow a pair" "has no business even claiming to own an ApBT." Sorry, I forgot to run my check through you first before adopting my 2 year old Pit.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

MikeG said:


> The thing with asynchronous communication is you should more thoughtfully choose your words, or you just come across as a jerk. I had no intention of pissing people off with my article. No, I'm not a purist with an American Pit Bull, but if you lived where I do, these dogs are everywhere, and they need to be adopted or they'll be put down. So of course they're most likely mixed with others. Though everywhere you go, they call it a "Pit Bull" since it mainly has "pit bull" blood in it.
> 
> Dave seems to be the only one so far I've dealt with who knows how to communicate properly. I never argued facts with you guys. I am open ears, but instead I get comments like yours "He should grow a pair" "has no business even claiming to own an ApBT." Sorry, I forgot to run my check through you first before adopting my 2 year old Pit.


See, just because somebody calls a dog a "pit bull" doesn't make it so. 
All those "pit bulls" that are being put down are in reality low quality dogs of unknown blood, that are nothing close to being representatives of the ApBT breed. 
Most of them are "cold" dogs that would be culled by traditional breeders. 
In fact, you can blame the lying media for the problem we have today with these dogs.

The so-called "rude" communication you see is simply due to the fact that those of us who are dedicated to the true, traditional ApBT, are fed up with all these modern neophytes who know nothing of this breed.

George Orwell said it well: _*"The most effective way to destroy people is to deny and obliterate their own understanding of their history."*_
You write about this breed, yet base your facts on shelter mutts and "pretend-a-pits." You spread misinformation. 
The ApBT is a pit dog, not a loving pet that was misused by people in former days. People don't rescue these dogs to save them from a life of misery, as the media portrays. 
The problems didn't begin until around the 80's, after matching became illegal. 
Dogmen took better care of their dogs than today's "loving" pet owners, animal worshipers. 
These dogs were not forced to fight....they want to! If you have to train a dog to fight, it isn;t a fighting dog! 
If only you knew how ridiculous this nonsense is that they say in the media. (That idiots and street thugs believe, and then do! So the media created the abuse we see today!)

People do not adopt gamebred ApBT's from shelters. If the dog isn't gamebred, it is not a real ApBT.
In the old days, dogs had to earn the title of ApBT. They earned it by doing what they were born for, and what they desire. The [].

You may not know it, but you do the true ApBT an injustice, by not knowing the true history of this breed.

I suggest you go through some old books. Richard Stratton is a starter.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

I admire your enthusiasm towards the true ApBT. You need not get so emotional about it by being an ******* to those who may have not gotten it 100% right. Yeah, the media spreads misinformation, you blame those who get it wrong? Instead of staying in your bubble aka this forum that seems to have it 100% accurate on all accounts.... Go out there, spread the truth then, write an article. 

It must be difficult for those who talk with you and say "hey, look at my ApBT." lol. A lot of you need to calm the **** down.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

America is a society that follows the principle of egalitarianism....where the uneducated believe their opinion is equal to the educated. 
That principle is nothing more than BS. 

Point is, the shelter and rescue crowd don't listen to traditional ApBT owners. 
They have believed the lies so long they cannot see the truth. 

Imagine somebody who just learned about football, then goes into a locker room trying to preach to professionals. 
It is clear from the start that the person has no clue what they speak of and would most likely be laughed at. 
Same is true for the difference between traditional lifelong ApBT owners and the shelter/rescue crowd. 
When both sides speak, they aren't speaking of the same dog at all. (Nothing against the shelter dogs, victims of BYB by wannabe dogmen and peddlers.) 

But the fact is, once people have believed the lies as gospel, their ears are closed to truth. 
They think these dogs came from a history of abuse, and cruelty. All thanks to the media.

Idk about your area, but in mine even the shelter people have it wrong. 
Any dog aggressive dogs are put down. Fact is, DA is a trait of the breed. Aggression is natural to them. 
It is not trained into them like many false teachers or the breed say today, and it cannot be trained out. 
Punishing the dogs for DA is a form of cruelty in itself. 
But modern softies who have the cold dogs, of unknown blood, don't care to learn the truth. 
They make the ultimate mistake of using dogs that would have been culled in the old days to represent the breed. 

As for you thinking I'm an ahole.....you remind me of one of Obama's children. 
2015 became the year everyone became offended by everything. 
I give you facts and you take offense. You insult the breed, and expect those of us who know to keep quiet? 

Think what you want.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 4, 2016)

I never said aggression had to be trained into them. I only mentioned those supposed pit bulls who've attacked humans. You say "I give you facts and you take offense. You insult the breed, and expect those of us who know to keep quiet?" are you daft? Do I really have to reiterate myself? " Lol this OP's article cracked me up though. He should grow a pair and learn what real game dogs are like and get some thick skin. 
Anyone who gets offended so easily has no business even claiming to own an ApBT."

I already said I'm open ears. You've done nothing but insult, and give a stupid analogy with football, a ******** laugh. How about you give actual information, since you're such an "expert". Should be easy for you, right? You stupidly claim that the shelter and rescue crowd don't listen to traditional ApBT owners, lol. 

You speak as if you have the biology of an ApBT down to the molecular level. You're so stupid that you believe it. There will always be some differences. You're like a Japanese person who claims to be 100% Japanese by blood. You probably don't know what I'm talking about though. 

You're a proper **** and I'm done dealing with people like you. People on here are bent as ****, acting like they're apart of some nazi club. Your kind makes me sick. I'm an advocate of adopting dogs so they're not put down. You'd probably put a dog down if it wasn't up to your ApBT standards. You probably buy into the breeders bullshit as well, don't you? Dishing out what, $2,000? More? **** you, dude. I'm out.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Goemon said:


> the shelter and rescue crowd


I resemble that statement



Goemon said:


> don't listen to traditional ApBT owners.
> They have believed the lies so long they cannot see the truth.


This one not so much.


----------



## mavis0313 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow that escalated quickly lol


----------

